# How can I get more people to follow me?



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 16, 2016)

Since I have registered and barely getting out my submissions, I have at least 15 submissions altogether on my page. Only one out 30 people has commented on my page once and only two favorites. Been on here since Apr 9th, 2016. Why am I not getting as much as others who barely registered on furaffinity? Some people like Goathoof that registered on Apr 21st, 2016 have so many more comments and favorites. I'm not complaining but only asking why this?


----------



## jayhusky (May 17, 2016)

In the politest way possible, it's all about taste.

Some users might like your submissions better than others and vice versa, it's literally all about the person viewing it and what they like.

If it offers anything to make you feel better, I've been registered since 2007 and only had just under 7000 views in total, but someone who registered a full 5 years after me has over 200,000 views. I don't mind it though, we all have our own niches.

If you're that much inclined to get more viewers, then I could suggest posting "tease" pieces on sites like twitter, etc and then linking to the full item on FA.


----------



## xofrats (May 17, 2016)

It depends on your style and when you upload.
My cute art get most views when I upload during the day, and my pin-ups get most if I upload by night.

Your thumbnail also have to be catchy. If people can't see what it is, they won't click it.

It's also important to socialize. Friends tend to comment a lot.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 17, 2016)

I too wish that more people could appreciate my art, as I put a lot of effort into them and usually get 1-3 favourites on them, whereas people who don't even upload their own art get upwards of a hundred solely because they are a sociable character who makes themselves known amongst the community and get involved in YCHs, comment regularly and scope around the website and make the odd conversation.

My advice, in which I am probably going to follow myself at some point, is to get more involved with the community. Making YCHs (Your Character Here) or adoptables is a really good way to build up a reputation, especially if they are free, then people are going to come reeling in and upon seeing the final product they will stay in hope for more and see some of your older art too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Draw porn.


----------



## xofrats (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Draw porn.


nah... more like draw fetishes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Same thing, more or less.


----------



## Katriel (May 17, 2016)

Networking and niches. I've been on for a similar time frame, posted about once a day, and have noticed some trends in what pieces tend to rack up viewer count. Fetish art is indeed one, presumably via people searching for their niche of appreciated things, but my most viewed piece seems to be this one: Charr Shepherd

This is a piece I entered into a contest, which didn't even reach the second round / top 10 of the contest, but it has 3.5x the views of what I'd estimate as my most viewed other piece currently, though only one favorite. Like in pretty much anything, community participation and networking help both your visibility and people deciding they care what you put out there. I'm not big on watching yet, only watching two people at the time of this post, but they are both people I talked to at least briefly.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> In the politest way possible, it's all about taste.
> 
> Some users might like your submissions better than others and vice versa, it's literally all about the person viewing it and what they like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2016)

*follows you*









whatacreepysong


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

I've never been on Twitter. I'll have to make an account there. I don't know how Twitter actually works. Heh going to different sites make me a bit nervous. Just last night I was on weasyl and someone just called me or my oc Vale dope. And that was the first comment I got for my oc. I got really upset. So I'm not sure about going to Twitter. And also on deviantart some guy cyber bullied me. I blocked and ignored these guys but it was mean. But yeah I guess I'll try that. What about Facebook? I don't have a Facebook account yet.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

[QUOjust happened to post one of my favorite bands! Ahaha!

Ricky, post: 5470627, member: 19699"]*follows you*









whatacreepysong[/QUOTE]
You judt


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

You know i'm inexperienced I don't know how to do tease links. I've done live commissions at conventions. I'm an art vendor. I would like to know how to do teaser links?


----------



## Uluri (May 17, 2016)

Before I say anything I want you to keep in mind that I suggest you to Draw what you love
over drawing "What's popular." If what you love is also what's popular, good for you. However,
if you are drawing what's popular and you hate it, you will probably burn yourself out in the art
world and end up hating Art. Don't Draw for Views, draw for your own enjoyment.  What's the point
of having Hundreds of watchers if you don't like the community of watchers you created for yourself.

*Content: *What you draw is the type of people you will attract to your page. Some content obviously
is searched for more than other content. Porn and FanArt for example are the most searched for
content, so they would get more views right off the bat. However, both effect your reputation and
who is watching you. If you are NOT comfortable with NSFW, then don't start drawing it for the sake of views.
You might end up hating art in the future, and you might not like the crowd it comes with.
FanArt gets lots of view, but it doesn't attract Commissioners, just fans of someone else's character.

FREE ART: Lots of views, A lot of people who don't give a crap about you, just getting art for free.
You won't have many people who want to commission you. I Highly recommend not doing this.
You're an artist, not an entertainer. A lot of The free art community treat artists like absolute garbage. 

It is not impossible to be a Clean/General content artist. It's just a little harder to find.
One of the most popular themes in Clean art is CUTE. But there's also Fantasy, Action, 
and other themed things you can do to get people more likely to view your work. 
This can be helped, though, by putting in a little more effort into the following.

*Tag Your Art:* Keywords are what make your content searchable. If you don't tag your art, or
if you tag your art inadequately no one can find it. If no one can find it, then no one will comment/like/fav it.
Think about what someone would use to search for that specific image. Colors, Species, Genders, Actions,
Emotions, Objects, Art type. AND don't forget about putting your art in the right categories, too. 

*Your Art's Description:* Give a little bit in the description about the artwork to help
ignite the possibility of conversation about the work. What's going on in the piece? 
What's it about or represents? 

*How you Present Yourself:* You is also what attracts people to your account. If all you
do is complain, nag, fight, sob, or cry, it'll put everyone off. People don't like to be in a Negative environment.
Who likes to be in the same room as someone constantly angry, sad, mean all the time? 
Create a Positive feeling environment for your watchers. Make your profile inviting. 
Journals shouldn't focus on the Bad things in life constantly. It can be seen as annoying,
attention seeking, a ploy for getting pity commissions, or overall unprofessional. Keep journals
positive and/or professional unless you feel like it's important information to your watchers to know about
like you just cut off your finger and can't draw until its sewn back on. 

*Be Interactive:* People are more likely to comment if they see they will be responded to. 
Even if it's just a "Thank you." It still shows that you are putting the effort out to be more inviting
to your watchers. Comment on Other People's Works about what you like of their works, too.
It shows your interest in more than just yourself, and helps get your name and icon around.


*Your icon:* There are a lot of people who will click on a cool icon just because it looks awesome.
This goes along with commenting on other's works, because it gives a higher chance of your icon being seen.

*Your Art:* Always practice. You can always become better at what you do, even if you think your good now.
Find something to  improve on. Lines, Shading, Anatomy. It's said that a good composition is one that looks good 
even when super tiny. Thumbnails on FA that people view are like... 200x200 pixels? It's hard to make something
look good even as a tiny thing.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

Some of things you have mentioned here is what I have done. And of course I try my best to avoid negative type comments. On my profile page on furaffinity I even mention please do not comment negatively on my page or my ocs. I don't want to repeat the whole thing. I have done a bunch of tags and for years I've loved to do art as long I could remember. I was like three years old when I had this obsession over drawing and painting. To this day I'm still obsessed with it and there have been some days where I was very frustrated about art. I also put up things because I'm so sick of being cyber bullied. If anyone pretty much puts one negative comment I block or ignore them. I don't like negative type stuff and I'm a sensitive person. I am not really much of a person who draws porn nor fanart. I do traditional art more than digital. Which I barely started doing digital. I have commented on a lot of different peoples works and almost no one responded back. Honestly I'm sometimes very impatient to wait for a reply. I just sometimes can't wait. I go for an 80's type cartoon style which I draw naturally. I really do want people to follow my profile. It's just maybe I'm too impatient. I follow at least 30 people no more. I want to stick with that which I'm fine with. But the thing is I too want to be followed. I don't know much else if what I am to do.


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 17, 2016)

As for the weasyl comment... I'm pretty sure "dope" is a good thing.


----------



## Katriel (May 17, 2016)

Oh yeah, 'dope' is definitely a good thing. It's slang roughly equivalent to 'really cool'. Don't confuse it with 'dopey' or whatever that sounds similar.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

Well I don't know because this guy was starting to get a little mean and it kinda had to with the Donald Trump thing then suddenly she says dope.  I know there's more than one meaning for that word. Which I know dope can mean stupid. Or varnish,  or illegal drugs, or another thing can mean good. So even if it was on Weasyl I still know I probably took it the wrong way or she really meant it after I said I'm a pro Trump suppotter.  So I couldn't really take that as acceptable.


----------



## Katriel (May 17, 2016)

Ehhh if you want a positive space avoiding politics in general is probably a good idea. I can get in heated discussions with people I agree on basically everything with, just because the topic inflames the passions. It might be good for pageviews, but not for friendly spaces. If you have politically charged art ... then uh ... getting people riled up in some way means it's doing its job right, while you are still in rights to control your space, be prepared. x) And maybe a little more lenient with the ignore button than on a less political piece.

It's already fairly courteous not to criticize a piece unless someone asks for it, since you need to be in the right frame of mind to make good use of critique. Even if they don't have a disclaimer about no negative comments ...


----------



## Krystune (May 17, 2016)

Really, don't look towards viewers; really just continue doing what you enjoy, be polite, and a community you will enjoy will build around that. It takes a lot of patience and luck to get a huge base in a short time. Just don't always look forward to the views, favs, and comments; you'll just have a bad time. Unless you want to do nothing but fan art and porn all the time, everyday with a good "style" with the likely hood of mix reviews 24/7, then just stick to what you love. It'll make your art seem more enjoyable. You have been here for only a month; it took me a long time to build up a community, just be patient it'll happen.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

Agreed.  It just set me off real quick I'm just one of those types of people who can get angry quickly if someone decides to gET in my space and of course  I may get the same kind of response if I get into others.  I think she should've kept her mouth shut before spouting out a whole bunch of nonsense and not thinking about what thy are saying.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

Ooooo I'm not really a patient type person.  But I guess it can wait but I just want it done as quickly as possible! I'm not freaking out but it's just how I am.


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

Honestly, the most important thing is how you present both yourself and your art.

If your art OR you has a "run-of-the-mill furry art/artist" vibe to it, don't expect a sudden influx of watchers. Likewise, if all of your art seems the "same" you won't have many serial favouriters and many potential watchers will be immediately turned off once they notice.

I personally feel like getting your work noticed or out there is pretty much luck of the draw. People can watch you, they can also not watch you. You can receive favourites and you can also not receive favourites (or comments). I can drop a hundred dollar bill (or other currency) and have no one grab it. I can also drop a penny and have it snatched up in seconds. You feel?


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 17, 2016)

Yeah I get it.  It's just I'm trying to put myself out there. And yeah I don't tink my works all look the same. I tried going on furaffinity and it's down currently which is highly irratating right now because I have about eight or nine submissions to post at the moment. Is it that they are updating or chaning up the site a bit? Or doing some sort of sweep around the site or what?

One thing when I first registered I didn't expect people to emediately to start watching me but I expected a few watchers at least but I have none last time I checked. I want my artwork to be noticed. But just trying to get it out there for everyone to see. I didn't think trying to get noticed out on sites were so diffcult.


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> Yeah I get it.  It's just I'm trying to put myself out there. And yeah I don't tink my works all look the same. I tried going on furaffinity and it's down currently which is highly irratating right now because I have about eight or nine submissions to post at the moment. Is it that they are updating or chaning up the site a bit? Or doing some sort of sweep around the site or what?
> 
> One thing when I first registered I didn't expect people to emediately to start watching me but I expected a few watchers at least but I have none last time I checked. I want my artwork to be noticed. But just trying to get it out there for everyone to see. I didn't think trying to get noticed out on sites were so diffcult.



The site is actually down due to an attack. Some information was lost. (Check the site status section of the forums if you want to see more details)

What is your artwork actually like? 

Again, though, it really is difficult to get watchers if you aren't producing art people will actually click, favourite and/or comment on. Even if it's good, if it isn't able to grab the attention of anyone, neither will you.


----------



## Rhee (May 17, 2016)

half of my followers are friends or people I've met and like my work? I think its mostly to keep tabs on me since I tend to drop off social media a lot. 

I've always left more comments than I have received, and given more feedback than I get its just one of those things. This community seems really needy many people here need external influences to help them art? I don't really understand it, but I'd like to help when I can. Can you send me your url and i'll comment or something.

my favorites are usually for reference and I don't normally keep them unless they are works I have commissioned


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

A friend of mine said this a while ago, and it's something I've tried to keep in mind: "It's not always the art that draws people, people are often drawn to the characters." And he's got over 100 watchers despite not actually being an artist.

The best advice of my own that I can give, with my second FA account reaching 37 watchers in about a month or so, is to just be active and friendly.


----------



## homie (May 18, 2016)

To add to my post way earlier, try and be patient. Don't beg for watches. It doesn't work.

Instead, maybe try and get a few more well known artists to feature you in a journal or something? 

If you continuously put out good quality art, you'll continuously gain exposure. 

While my art isn't the best, I've gained a little over 500 watchers in the past five or so months. I started with absolutely no real exposure as an artist, however, I just drew to draw. I didn't plan out ways to gain those watchers, they just happened. 

There isn't a real way you can get more in X time unless you heavily advertise through a banner onsite or something similar.


----------



## themefinland (May 18, 2016)

Be polite, reply to comments, write comments on other peoples works and not comments like "I like it" or "Looks good", put some thought into them, artists love a good comment. Most importantly keep working on your craft, I drew almost everyday when I started off and had maybe 50 watchers at the end of the year. The watchers will come once you get good.


----------



## Chime (May 18, 2016)

If you are very active on FA then you are sure to have people click on your profile more often, increasing the chance of people who like your work to watch you.


----------



## Ilya (May 18, 2016)

Yes draw porn) I have two accounts adult and not. And there 10/1 watchers.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Well


 

 

 

 

 I'm not begging people to watch or follow me. I'm not really that type of person I keep myself and avoid doing so because then it's only pitty. I don't want pitty in the least. Pretty much my examples of art these pieces.


----------



## Hidoragon (May 18, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> Well I don't know because this guy was starting to get a little mean and it kinda had to with the Donald Trump thing then suddenly she says dope.  I know there's more than one meaning for that word. Which I know dope can mean stupid. Or varnish,  or illegal drugs, or another thing can mean good. So even if it was on Weasyl I still know I probably took it the wrong way or she really meant it after I said I'm a pro Trump suppotter.  So I couldn't really take that as acceptable.




When it comes to slang, the meaning can vary widely. I've only seen that term used in my friend group as a slang compliment as a synonym to awesome, sweet, good, etc.. IE: "You're artwork is pretty dope man, I love it."

I'm with what a lot of other people are suggesting, Draw what you like, if you try to draw what's popular just for views, I guarantee that it won't be as high quality as other experienced artists who have a passion for drawing that kind of stuff. However, if that IS what you *want* to draw, have at it, it just takes time. It's like openning a restuarant in an area with dozens of others resturaunt. You need something that makes you stand out, a reason for why people want to watch your work. There are thousands of artists on this site, and every popular artist usually has a different style. I watch every one of my watchers for a particular reason, they fill in all the niche interests I have, or they all do something unique that I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## homie (May 18, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> Well -cut images to save slow connections- I'm not begging people to watch or follow me. I'm not really that type of person I keep myself and avoid doing so because then it's only pitty. I don't want pitty in the least. Pretty much my examples of art these pieces.



If you want me to be totally honest here, I think your main issue is image quality. Its hard to actually tell what your art is of and I can't really see any details because of how blurry or out of focus the images are. If someone can't tell what your art looks like, they might not click it. If its hard on the eyes, they likely won't check out more of it.


----------



## Rhee (May 18, 2016)

I see nipple spikes, but the quality is incredibly bad and some of them actually hurt my eyes. is there a way you can scan the art in?


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Hey thanks man. The drawings that don't have any color are pretty much a sketch not a real drawing. I will have other versions that will be as good quality as the colored ones. Still working on trying to get better quality of the art. I hate how some if them came out. Some of them don't look anything like the ones I drew and I'm trying to figure that out.


----------



## Hidoragon (May 18, 2016)

Honestly, not sure what you were doing with the colors, looks like you had something but then someone went overboard with color filters. Also your sketches would be more appealing to look at if you cleaned it up a bit, and maybe add some color.

I've been here a while too and I don't have many viewers / watchers XD Though i've never really tried, I just post a submission every several months lol. -- i'm not even that good; though I thought of posting some nsfw stuff since I know that would get watchers, but I like the innocence of my current account XD


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Aw man I've been trying to get as best quality as I could get. I'm trying to figure out what the problem is. I'm sorry if some of them hurt your eyes. It's not intentional. Scanners broke. I mean literally it just freakin broke and smoke filled my house! That was last week. Yeah I can't really do much about it and I don't have enough money for a new one...


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Yeah the image quality. I wish my scanner didn't brake. It broke and it smoked up my house. That was last week. Don't have enough dough to get another one.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Eh. That actually was not color filter it was an actual painting I did with an ink pen, really dude! And when I took a picture of it it came out really like it just came out of a whatever over done color aaah! Forget it! I don't even know the name of what I was just about to say it!
I will be putting in other versions of the samne ones but painted. The avatar I have is one of my paintings also.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Also to be very honest my actual paintings that I take pictures if that are full in color came out really great and easy to see but the sketches never do come out well. Well the only painting that didn't come out well was the brightt green and yellowish one at the top. Don't know why.???


----------



## homie (May 18, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> Also to be very honest my actual paintings that I take pictures if that are full in color came out really great and easy to see but the sketches never do come out well. Well the only painting that didn't come out well was the brightt green and yellowish one at the top. Don't know why.???


Probably because you're using a low-quality camera. If you can, (if you're using some sort of smart phone) download something like CamScanner. It processes pictures like a scanner would and seems to work pretty well for me when I want to upload traditional sketches.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Eh. I don't have a smartphone unfortunately. But I have a camera that's a Nikon - D3300 DSLR that has 18-55mm VR lenses. so I don't get it why I get such shitty pictures. Would it have to do with how I'm taking the photos? I'm starting to think it may be that problem? I don't know!? That freakin camera cost me $400!


----------



## homie (May 18, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> Eh. I don't have a smartphone unfortunately. But I have a camera that's a Nikon - D3300 DSLR that has 18-55mm VR lenses. so I don't get it why I get such shitty pictures. Would it have to do with how I'm taking the photos? I'm starting to think it may be that problem? I don't know!? That freakin camera cost me $400!


Can you change the output settings from JPG/JPEG to something else? Also, try getting into some nice lighting and don't be afraid to touch things up digitally!

Also, I watched you over on FA. ^^


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Huh? What furaffinity's back on!? A moment ago it wasn't available.

You know what I think I should try that. Well as I am I am both a digital and traditional artist. And yeah my house don't get too good lighting I tried taking pictures outside once and they were all too bright. I still should try to find a good light source.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Waaaaaaahhhh!!!!!! I lost almost all my submissions!!!!!!!! Oh well I guess I should repost them and all.


----------



## Caraid (May 19, 2016)

The question you should ask is - why SHOULD people follow you?

Do you have good art to share? Are you a fun, active, friendly individual? Do you engage with the community in a meaningful way? People need a reason to start following you. Give them one.


----------



## mcdoga (May 21, 2016)

Wow I joined 5 days after you and I have more of a following
I feel bad for you though
My photographs seem to be more popular than my art, so try posting some nice scenery


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

I dont have much for scenery... I'm just not the type who goes to interesting places. All I am going to do is post better art. That's what Im now forced to do.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

You've got a ton of potential in your work, dude... but that potato image quality is horrible. Really digging the angler fish pieces, though. It'd be nice to see more of the details through all the lousy JPEG compression.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

I do? I don't know how else to do the pictures. I just use what I have I don't have a scanner.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

Also thats how my paintings really do look honestly.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

I lost more than half of my submissions and I'm trying to get them back...


----------



## Fordoxia (May 21, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> I lost more than half of my submissions and I'm trying to get them back...


Don't you have backups on your HDD or on the cloud?


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

Maybe in cloud but not sure... But I will check there...


----------



## Justsyl (May 22, 2016)

My honest opinion, maybe your style is not everybody's cup of tea. It's kinda unique. It really depends on your priorities. If you want to become profesional and make living of your art, you must get a lil bit more "commercial". If you do it just for fun and cause you love it, then go ahead and stop worrying about the numbers ^^


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

I make money off of the art I make for a living and I don't have a real job just drawing and painting and writting. A little animation off the side and a little video production. Still playing around on the animation and video productions... The cartoon animations are choppy. I do it all by hand not by computer.
So if I miss an event I could make money off of I pretty much lost my only payment. I am completely inexperienced with selling online. I have never sold or tried selling online because I'm afraid of losing money or getting nothing out of it. I do this both for fun and work. So I kinda do worry about numbers but the biggest problem is I don't know how to set up a sale online and another big problem, I don't have a credit card. I just live off of hard cold cash to pay my bills. I sometimes turn in late payments for my bills because I hardly got any money... lost my power, water, and internet once and I don't want that to happen again. It was awful!


----------



## Justsyl (May 23, 2016)

Then, honestly, if you _need_ it for living, then go for a more comercial style. 80s traditional is not the most popular outhere n.ñU Also, practicing anatomy, clen linearts and some digial color wouldn't hurt =)


----------



## Caraid (May 23, 2016)

I'll be completely and brutally honest here, I don't think your artwork is of a high enough quality that you can make a sustainable living off of it. I can't speak for your animation and video production skills, but I've been in the art business for years now and it's a brutal market that is very saturated and full of people that are selling their work for way too little, which is very difficult to compete with.

Doing private commissions would probably be your best bet, as you would be offering something unique to your clients. However, doing private commissions successfully means you need to stand out in some way and make yourself appealing to get a custom drawing or painting from, and right now I don't think your work would do very well on the furry market. Particularly because of your style and subject matter (not the medium, that really doesn't matter - there are some very successful traditional artists out there). I'd like to echo a comment above here that you _really_ need to get a proper camera to capture your work with, and put some effort into capturing it the best way you can.


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 23, 2016)

I need to throw in that if you have such a camera, it should be no problem to shoot decent photos with it, execpt if the camera has a defect. You just need to configure it properly, use makro focus and make sure there is enough light. Otherwise a scanner costs like 30 or 40 bucks.

Other than that I have to admit that I would not comission you at this point, because you still have to practise anatomy. I can say that easily, because I have been struggling to get anatomy correct for years now and I still have problems. Also, your line management seems a bit bad, when I am looking at this submission.

There is definitely potential in your work, but as Caraid already stated out I do not think your artwork fits into the furry fandom and I really doubt that you will find much audience here, especially it really depends on what you draw, how good you are at drawing and a bit of luck.

If you have high quality artworks, expect much interaction. If you have artworks that suits what people want to see, expect much interaction. The problem with that has been explained above already.

And what I can say is that watchers do not automatically mean much interaction with every submission. I have around 100 watchers. Do you think, even 10% of them favourite my artworks? No. If I am lucky, I will get around 5 favourites on a new artwork. It's even worse on DeviantArt. I have been here for around for about six and 3/4 years and the artworks I am uploading today get the same (little) amount of favourites than back when I uploaded my first ones. It's not only, because my artwort is simply "only good" (imho) and not "outstanding" like a wolf-nymph-artwork, but it is also, because my artwork does not seem interesting enough. I mean, I have seen people with way worse artworks than mine which have a relatively huge base of watchers. 

I instantly deleted submission that did not gain much interaction out of frustration. At this point I already told myself: "Screw the numbers!" and I am planning uploading my whole collection of artworks I have made since 2008 and categorize them by years with folders, as FA has that feature for a time now. Anyway, I also have made some fetish artworks (Vore) and guess what? These are the ones that (if sorted by views and favourites) stick to the top of the "manage submissions" page. These do not even look good in my eyes today.

The thing which bothers me most is that I cannot rely on getting feedback, so my improvement stagnates pretty much, because I am dependent on noticing flaws myself. That only is possible when looking at artworks that at least are a year old. I think people do only appreciate fetishes, mainstream artworks and if the artworks are really outstanding.

If it is allowed on this forum, I will open a thread dedicated to my artwork and every time I upload a submission I will update the thread. I hope that I will get a bit of interaction with my artworks then. Also, as my internet connection is faster now, I have started streaming on Picarto.tv. Sometimes, someone comes by and greets me. There was one user who entered my chat and said something like: "An interesting style you have there. I would push you right now if FurAffinity was just working." Maybe I will leave them a shout, should I?  So, I hope, also by doing some livestreams now and then will help me grow a bit, too. I am not planning on doing this for a living, because I want to create my own video games, hence why I am learning a few languages right now, but I have been planning on doing comissions for so long now, just because I need money for my study and I have not been able to find a job for that. Speaking of comissions, there are also a few people who clearly cannot draw as good as me and they too are doing comissions, hence why I have no doubt to do this myself. I just need a tactic to draw some attention first


----------



## Rabiradis (May 23, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> View attachment 11542 View attachment 11543


Very attractive and vivid art style (looks like street art to me), but low quality jpeg, extreme digital sharpening and (probably) camera shake ruined it. You definitely need a good old scanner.


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 23, 2016)

Also, a little advice for you: I think the more users are currently online the more views you will get. Or the other way round. How much users there are is displayed at the very bottom of FA. From experience the most users online is around 8-10 am at GMT+2.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

I'm quite aware of that. I'm much better at my anatomy than I was a couple months ago and you would probably even cringe if it were for sale. I do practice anatomy about every single day until my hand cramps. So why digital and not traditional? My usual amount of money I can get within one of selling is about $400 and by the end of the week I can end up with around $1000 dollars or more if I'm lucky sometimes less.


----------



## karozagorus (May 23, 2016)

Fletcher-Devor-Wolf said:


> I'm quite aware of that. I'm much better at my anatomy than I was a couple months ago and you would probably even cringe if it were for sale. I do practice anatomy about every single day until my hand cramps. So why digital and not traditional? My usual amount of money I can get within one of selling is about $4
> 00 and by the end of the week I can end up with around $1000 dollars or more if I'm lucky sometimes less.



I think you should try to engage with the community around you, talk to more people, get to know others, FA is not just an art site to be honest, it is a complex social platform for furries.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

I have a camera that's a Nikon - D3300 DSLR that has 18-55mm VR lenses. I don't get it why I get such shitty pictures. But I believe it has to do with how and where I'm taking the photos? That camera cost me $400 dollars! I use the camera all the time!

I do need a freakin scanner! My scanner just broke two weeks ago! So I don't know what to do... I don't have the money for a new one.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

I was a bit aware of that. I have been trying to be socially interactive but I find myself still alone. People haven't really responded back to me but it may be because they're too busy. I see every art site as a social site which is why I come to them to see if anyone has responded to me at all I too respond to every possible thing that someone has said I am a very sociable person. I will respond to everything because I'm on the computers every single day now. I am very responsive. If it is I get a small response I am most likely to give a big response back to create more of a conversation to be talking about. Every time I give big responses I get more people chiming in its how I do it but when I have people not responding back I kinda have a problem because then I feel I got nobody. The computer is my only friend dude. I am completely alone all the time it is really true.


----------



## Saokymo (May 23, 2016)

Be patient and keep posting. You won't get a fan following overnight, and you'll never get one if you never do anything to earn it.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

Um I not the type of person who expects fans overnight but I'm not so patient. I need to get back to posting. I was checking out Deviant art. Though I'm so sure about it I seem to have more people interested in my art there. Maybe it's because the amount of immature artists and they haven't really seen good art so they happen to look on my page and fave almost every submission I have. I have at least 104 submissions there. I have never really tried doing any fan art. Problem is I don't know what's actually popular on FA


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

I don't want to do this anymore... I can't get a single job without getting fired. I have had 5 jobs I've applied too and I git fired from every one of them... I'm stressing out so much right now. The only thing that is keeping off the streets is art. That's the only thing I've reverted too because I can't keep a job. I got fired from my jobs because I couldn't talk to people properly and I wasn't responsive enough as my bosses wanted me too. Said I was stuttering too much and not talking enough. As soon as I told my bosses I have a mental disorder they fired me. And after that they told me to get a different job and I failed them all miserably. I don't know what to do anymore...:-( If iI can't do this anymore I mind as well just go to the streets! I'm sorry if I just started rambling on but I'm just too upset now to think straight...​


----------



## Saokymo (May 23, 2016)

First rule of any situation: *Don't Panic.* Breathe, take a step back and relax. It will all be okay, love!

Do you have a doctor or a therapist you are seeing? Do you have a trusted friend or relative you can talk to or possibly ask for help? Try not to beat yourself up - good people get fired all the time for stupid reasons.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

I don't have friends and my family members give a crap about me. They didn't say anything positive about me even though I've been trying so hard to even have a place to live in. Haven't seen a therapist in three years and I've been seeing a doctor at least around three times a week since the last year and almost lost my being able to live on my own and they almost sent a over a care taker because I refused to go the doctor and said I was being too much of a danger to myself. Like I said before .. All this complaint has been going on since I turned 18 and now I'm braking. and no one seems to give a crap I pleaded to my best friend I've known since kindergarten and you know what he did? He said to me Fuck off I don't want to be involved in this... I haven't seen him since. When I turned 18 everything went to hell. And now I'm 21, three years I've had to deal with this crap.


----------



## Saokymo (May 23, 2016)

This is way above my pay grade, but I will do what I can to help.

Where are you located? If you are about to be homeless and on the streets, you need to find some kind of shelter or hostel that can take you in for the time being. It will probably suck, but at the very least you'll have shelter and hopefully access to food and water. Possibly even look into having yourself temporarily committed to a mental health ward. You are very clearly showing signs of emotional distress and need professional intervention. As callous as medical staff can seem at times (especially when you're in the middle of a serious mental break), they are there to help you. They can help you find the social services you need to stabilize yourself and get a solid footing in life better than strangers on the internet can.

Please keep doing your art, even if you never get a single follower or commission. Use it as an outlet to digest your troubled emotions if nothing else.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 23, 2016)

Why do you ask where I live? I mean I can tell you where I live. I'm not used to people asking me that.

Oh no no I don't want to go to a mental health ward again. Last time I ended up biting a therapist because she didn't see that I was already upset at another guy then I ended up trashing the entire room and broke a chair because I was locked up in a room. I kinda lost it.I pretty much was in a room for two whole days then my room mate just had to go for my blankets and started ripping out the pages of my book. I got so pissed off at him. Not sure what happened but then some nurses were telling me to stop and back off away then I ended up biting and I don't remember what else happened... I honestly don't know how I even managed to hurt a woman. Men are supossed to be gentle men. I pretty much have other records put on which I don't ever remember doing. I saw on my report that I bit someones pinky off... though I really was not supposed to my record.

My first reason why I've gone to a mental health center was when I cut my throat. Almost died from blood loss. I tried to kill myself multiple times. I tried to jump off the side of a highway and I also tried to get myself hit with a train. The police and other security and people stopped it from happening. Surprised they saw me on the highway. Would've been a goner at that point if no one saw that. I picked the most precarious place where no one else could reach me. I'm terrified of heights now. Can't even climb a latter three feet without my body shaking. I wish I never did that. I try to denie myself that I'm suicidal but I am. The only thing that keeps me from doing more crazy shit is drawing and writting. But it doesn't stop me from waking up and crying and blowing up in the morings. I keep braking my dishes. I just shattered five plates and two cups last night when my Mom called me when I was in a shitty mood. I almost didn't hear a damn thing she said but she heard everyting I did and hung up by the time I picked the phone off the floor. It was strange that she would try to call me after 3 years of completely avoiding me.

But I still don't want to go back. I really don't want to go back. I hid my room under the bed and cried for 2 hours really early in the morning like 1 or 2:00 something and then someone from below had to start knocking on the their cieling to shut me up. Apparently I was that loud...

So right now I live in JD Apartments, E.Belmont.Ave, Fresno, Ca. I wish I was back in Sweden Österdun.


----------



## Saokymo (May 24, 2016)

I have sent you a message.

National Suicide Prevention Lifeline - 1 (800) 273-8255
Central Valley Suicide Prevention Hotline - 1 (888) 506-5991


----------

